# Pole barn wood heat



## ofishloutdoorsman (May 15, 2002)

Looking for best option to heat my new barn. My current and previous homeowners insurance will not allow indoor wood burner which I already have one and have a lot of wood to burn. Anybody know of a company that will allow indoor burner? Years ago my carrier said if it was on a raised platform like a couple rows of blocks I could keep it but current one says no way. It has to do with flammable vapors being heavier than air and hugging the floor. I'm a few years away from retirement and would like an outdoor boiler but right now I wouldn't be spending enough time out there to warrant keeping one going all the time. Any suggestions or options would be appreciated, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Auto-Owners, Westfield, Safeco, and Pioneer will. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

OK with Nationwide.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

My step father in law has a 30x60 with 12 ft ceiling and heats it with a regular house furnace run on propane hooked to a 100lb ish tank. Just food for thought.


----------



## ofishloutdoorsman (May 15, 2002)

I have auto-owners, agent says no. But I will check into others mentioned, thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I currently have a wood burner but they are a mess, I would really like to extend my NG line and hang a ceiling mount furnace.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

ofishloutdoorsman said:


> I have auto-owners, agent says no. But I will check into others mentioned, thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not sure why AO would say no. I'm an A-O agent and write them all the time in pole barns.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I have State Farm and they are okay with my residential woodstove.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> I have State Farm and they are okay with my residential woodstove.


Residential or out building? 

Most carriers are ok with them in a primary residence. Many have issues when in an outbuilding.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

augustus0603 said:


> Not sure why AO would say no. I'm an A-O agent and write them all the time in pole barns.


It looks like Augustus0603 is your guy.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

augustus0603 said:


> Residential or out building?
> 
> Most carriers are ok with them in a primary residence. Many have issues when in an outbuilding.


I thought of that after I posted. Mines in the primary residence.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I had Farm Bureau in Michigan and the woodstove in the house was ok. I never asked about one in the barn but I'm sure they would do it. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

I have Pioneer and they say no to a wood burner in the polebarn


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

I use a radiator from an industrial building with a thermostat driven fan on a line from my wood boiler.. No fire all warm.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Fremont insurance. You will need to rise it off the floor and add a protective barrier


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I had the same problem. In the end I ran a gas line from the house and installed a ceiling hung furnace. Never looked back.


----------



## ofishloutdoorsman (May 15, 2002)

augustus0603 said:


> Not sure why AO would say no. I'm an A-O agent and write them all the time in pole barns.


Thank you, I will I have to bring it up again. I've only been with them for six months and at initial signup he said no. I will question him again. Is it a special ryder and any specific conditions or requirements for setup? Thanks again and to everyone else who replied.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

augustus0603 said:


> Not sure why AO would say no. I'm an A-O agent and write them all the time in pole barns.


What part of the state?


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Stand By said:


> What part of the state?


I live in SE Mich but write policies all over the state. Any Auto-Owners agent should be able to write that policy as long as the wood burner is up to company specifics. They've always been pretty liberal when it comes to wood burners in an out building. If the out building is dilapidated and looks like it's about to fall over, they won't write. Farm Bureau would more than likely write in that situation. I'm not a FB agent but have seen some that I couldn't write insured with them. They generally will also frown on a home made barrel stove.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

spartannation said:


> I have Pioneer and they say no to a wood burner in the polebarn


Good to know. Pioneer has come a long way since I started out. We used to be appointed with them 20+ years ago but parted ways. They've really improved rates and quality of service the last 10 years. I assume this change was part of it.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

augustus0603 said:


> I live in SE Mich but write policies all over the state. Any Auto-Owners agent should be able to write that policy as long as the wood burner is up to company specifics. They've always been pretty liberal when it comes to wood burners in an out building. If the out building is dilapidated and looks like it's about to fall over, they won't write. Farm Bureau would more than likely write in that situation. I'm not a FB agent but have seen some that I couldn't write insured with them. They generally will also frown on a home made barrel stove.


Don't need a wood stove consideration myself. Just due for some shopping and probably bundling. Have pioneer and progressive right now. Wouldn't really miss either of them, but I'm in Gaylord.


----------

